# New dawn outdoors - vortxx stx quivers



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I had never heard of these until I was in the shop the other and saw one. Looked good so I bought one. VERY NICE quivers. Excellent price too.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Could we get some dimensions and weights for all three? There wasnt any detailed specs on the site, that i saw.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have sold a couple of these quivers already this year as I first seen them at the ATA show and ordered some of the 4 arrow model. They are nicely built and I especially like the quick disconnect as it works flawlessly.

Now when I get the conversions for the tru-glo axis 360 quivers that I have out there in customers hands and my own the customer service question will be answered.:wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

L-train said:


> Could we get some dimensions and weights for all three?


What he said and price ? I might be interested


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> What he said and price ? I might be interested


Interest waning, waning,...
New Dawn, hello, man might have to pick up the phone:tongue:


----------

